# What should I do with new broken comb?



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

I like to use the green plastic plant tape to attach comb to bars. .5" wide, though the wider stuff would work also. I cut two pieces, lay the comb on top, situate the bar, tie at the top, a bit snug. There's stretch to the tape so you can get it snugged up to the bar without cutting into the bottom of the comb too badly. Snip the cut ends short to make it tidy.

If the comb is way too soft this might not work, but of all the methods I've seen I think this has the best chance of working with newer comb. 

Best to get it back up there sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rydalch (Mar 29, 2016)

Good idea! But I don't have any of that plastic tape, do you think ribbon would work? And what do the bees do with the strips of tape/ribbon running down their comb?


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Can't see why ribbon wouldn't work. But it won't have the give the plant tape does. I suggest you get some and have it on hand.

The bees will chew through and discard it. I give 'em a few weeks to get a solid attachment, then go in and remove what's there.

I worry about what's in all this stuff - in the case of ribbon, which was never meant to be chewed on by insects, I'm pretty sure there's probably fabric sizing and gawd knows what. Not thrilled with the plastic, either, so pick yer poison.


----------



## BobRagsdale (Nov 23, 2014)

I generally crush it up and put it in a dish inside the hive behind the combs for them to eat. While it is possible to reattach comb, in my experience it is generally not as strong and ends up creating problems again at some point in the future.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Although I haven't used it on really soft comb more 1/2 soft. But I used a girls hair clip with zip ties to do a cut out. Works fantastic.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rydalch said:


> I just discovered in the hive this morning some new comb has broken and is laying against the bottom and side. The comb has nectar, pollen, and eggs in it. What should I do? Yesterday when I did the hive inspection this comb was attached to another little comb, so I removed the other little comb. I never could reattach the little comb to another bar because it was too soft and delicate. This comb that has fallen is even bigger. If anyone has any advice I'd sure appreciate the help. Thank you!


Mush it onto a bar as a sort of starter strip - they really don't have much invested in it (it isn't brood).


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

I have used the hair clip method with great success for various sizes of combs.
The bees will work around it and eventually cover most of it up. Once the comb is sturdy enough, you can leave it or cut it out to have another bar ready to go if you need to hang more comb.

Leave the zip ties loose until you clasp the comb then pull the slack out to tighten.


----------



## Pgivens83 (Jan 28, 2016)

I recently relocated both my hives long distance. I finally got into them today (a week after the move due to rain) and they are a wreck! I've used the hair clips and zip ties to clean up the hives as best I can. How long should it take to reattach the comb? Should I leave them be until then or check every week or so? Thanks!


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I staple strips of cardboard to one side of the bar, sling it around the comb to the other side and staple it to the opposite side of the bar. The bees will attach the comb to the bar and then chew off the cardboard. It's quick and easy if you have cardboard and a stapler. You can use rolled up newspaper, too.


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

Pgivens83 said:


> I recently relocated both my hives long distance. I finally got into them today (a week after the move due to rain) and they are a wreck! I've used the hair clips and zip ties to clean up the hives as best I can. How long should it take to reattach the comb? Should I leave them be until then or check every week or so? Thanks!


It might take them 3-5 days to attach the comb well enough for you to be comfortable with it. I've always left the clips in - they'll fill in all around it and consume most of it in the process.


----------

